# Should Breeders guarantee temperment?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Granted temperment is often part of a breed standard there is a bit of a Nature vs. Nurture which the breeder would have no control over. A great dog with a bad owner could produce a "bad" dog.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

true, very true. I guess she doesn't want to be held liable for someone slapping their dog around and wondering why it ends up bitting someone.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

What breed are we speaking of ? As I agree to nature vs nurture, there are some breeds that it would be a given breeders should warranty for it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The problem with a temperament guarantee is that it can't be verified. An aggressive, dangerous dog is much more often the product of training than of temperament, and there's no way to separate the two in a two year old dog.

Something like PRA is easy to guarantee: it can be tested for and verified. But temperament? What do you do if the owner claims it's genetic but the owner has been using harsh, aggressive techniques with the dog?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

It would definitely help, I think, to know which breed you're looking at.

I'm not a breeder, but as someone who would be looking for a pup, that's sort of a fine line for me. 
No, I don't see how a breeder can guarantee temperament _per se_, but there are certain breeds in which temperament should be a major consideration in the breeding itself.
Say I was going to look at a GSD pup. If the breeder came right out and told me "I can't/won't guarantee temperament" I wouldn't walk away, I'd run. I'd be looking for pups who were bred FOR temperament and a statement like that would tell me that the breeder didn't give it much consideration.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

An ill dog...say with a tick borne disease, could also have temperament problems until it's diagnosed.

Guaranteeing temperament is very difficult. Any dog can bite given the circumstances. Some dogs don't like some other dogs. Some dogs don't like cats. Etc. 

You've got individual personalities to take into consideration too.

The breed standard for Newfs actually states "sweetness of temperament is the hallmark of the breed", but they don't all like everything on the planet either. Ours love almost everything and everyone. They're sweetness personified. However, notice I said *almost*. Every one of them can be "set off" by something. It varies with the dog.

For Mira and Molly it's snakes and turtles. They HATE them. With Mira, it's small yappy dogs when she's on lead...but off lead she's perfectly fine. Chance doesn't want the other males body slamming him. Addie and Cole are the two most placid. However, if a scuffle breaks out with two others ... they're willing to pile on to "help". Fortunately they ALL "leave it" if we say so. Goldens, not so much.

Plus they can be extremely willful and difficult (stubborn as mules...and just as strong as) when they want to be. Temperament? No. Personality.

Most Newfs I know are all what people call "sweet". ESPECIALLY to people. But...no breeder I know of will guarantee that every dog will be. Like others said, nature vs nurture also plays a role.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

It's not something I'd expect, really. You could have the sweetest golden puppy and send it into the wrong home and end up with a dog who isn't so sweet. Fear, spoiled, health issues, who knows what, but dogs have temperment issues for a lot of reasons...

Lana


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

How can you guaranty a temperament?.
A pup can have a wonderful temperament when leaving the breeder but turn out bad,by lack of training,exercise and love!.
An owner can mess up,the most perfect pup as he can make him,10 times better!!.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I am looking into getting a long haird mini Dacshound. I have wanted one my entire life and I am just looking into breeders in my area, not many to pick from though.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd suggest you do lots of research on them. Get on Google and join groups like this one. Look into the Daschund club in your area...and the national one. Find some events. Go visit them, and those who own them.

They're not going to have the same temperament as another breed. They're different...and are supposed to be that way.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> I am looking into getting a long haird mini Dacshound. I have wanted one my entire life and I am just looking into breeders in my area, not many to pick from though.


 
My first dog was a Dachsie, and I have handled several in all varieties. They are, first and foremost, HOUNDS, and secondly, _terriers._ They are stubborn to a fault, and can be very difficult to housebreak (many breeders will tell you that the LH variety is the hardest. They can be dog aggressive, and also wary of strangers. The breed does have health issues that need to be addressed.

All that said, I appreciate a good one (especially Wires), would never live with another, and one of my all time favorite movies is "The Ugly Dachshund" (1966) - _hysterical _Disney flick - Dean Jones, Suzanne Pleshette, 2 Dachsies, a Great Dane, and a dog show...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Granted temperment is often part of a breed standard there is a bit of a Nature vs. Nurture which the breeder would have no control over. A great dog with a bad owner could produce a "bad" dog.


Agree 100% that's what I would have said but not as well.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Its rare, but I have seen a couple of temperament issues unfold on this forum where obviously there was something extremely abnormally wrong.....one in particular was heart wrenching...the owner tried everything to keep this dog, including multipe trainers. This dog was so unpredictable that almost everyone of the family members were bit..including her children, mother and herself. The last straw was when the dog laid with a bone in the kitchen and charged the owner when she came in the front door.

This dog was healthy and gave the appearance of a friendly puppy and no one, including the vet, or rescue believed that there was something wrong with the dog. Until a foster family at rescue experienced the aggression...out of the blue...and the dog was quickly put to sleep.

I guess I'm thinking that if you have a good breeder who really cares about their dogs and its owners...they would be a part of the solution not avoiding the issue. Sometimes it becomes obvious that something isn't "right" and an involved breeder would be able to see that at some point.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Please do your research on dachshunds. As a very general rule, they're not a great breed with small children, of which I think you have two. They're pretty wary of small people, and if frightened or annoyed, they don't hesitate to use teeth to let you know their displeasure. My family had a lovely standard dachsie growing up, well socialized and decently trained, but he was still not a dog I trusted with everyone.


----------

